# White meat or dark meat?



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

White meat or dark meat?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Definitely white. I can eat dark meat, but strongly prefer white.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

White. I can't stand the slimy consistency of dark meat.


----------



## conanlover (Oct 24, 2005)

White. I don't like dark meat.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

I like lazy meat.

http://www.straightdope.com/classics/a981204b.html


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

white, dark is too fatty


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

White meat, but I'll eat both.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Are we talking about food?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Strength said:


> Are we talking about food?


lol

I was gonna ask that myself. But yeah, I think it's food. =P


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

White meat = delicious
Dark meat = greasy garbage


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Strength said:


> Are we talking about food?


 :lol


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Dark. White meat makes me want to choke if I don't have anything to drink with it.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

ghostgurl said:


> Dark. White meat makes me want to choke if I don't have anything to drink with it.


My grandma is the same way, she says white meat is too dry, which is it, but it's what I like the best :stu


----------



## JMaster123 (Feb 26, 2013)

I find dark meat to be more tender and flavorful. White meat most of the time is dry.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

JMaster123 said:


> I find dark meat to be more tender and flavorful. White meat most of the time is dry.


Out of curiosity, how did you come across this thread?


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

White meat, dark meat taste like **** just like most vegetables. uke


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

Meat is meat, bro.


----------



## sophia44 (Feb 23, 2013)

Dark meat :evil


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

White meat~ I don't really eat dark meat unless it's a bloody steak on occasion :3


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Damn this is hard. White meat is good for sandwiches and salads, Dark is for good stews and barbecues because of the fat/flavor/juiciness in them. 

I go with white meat, but it's close.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

White except for wings, made extra hot, but I pretty much gave up meat, so this is more of a fond memory post.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I like my meat the way I like my women. Dark!


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I think the term the OP is looking for is red meat. White meat is ok but I much prefer red meat because I love steak.

Edit: My mistake. Apparently there is something called dark meat. I hadn't heard of it until now.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Both.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I only really eat chicken or fish, so white meat.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm more of a white meat person. Dark meat is just too much for me.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

RED.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Um, is this thread racist?


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i cant even tell the difference.... my taste buds suck


----------



## puppy (Jun 27, 2012)

both!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

chicken wings


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Ermagerd, white meat for sure. Dark meat can be okay, like I like a good turkey leg at Thanksgiving, but white meat for the most part. I love me some red meat, though. More than anything else.


----------



## DappleGrey (Jan 28, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Um, is this thread racist?


yes of course! It should cease to exist.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

How about no meat? :lol

Really if I had to choose it'd be white meat; it's the most flavorless and doesn't constantly remind me I am gnawing on a piece of some dead animal's carcass. I tend to make myself nauseous easily thinking about where my food came from whilst eating (this goes for more than just meat).


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

I love both of them! Chicken, fish, beef, lamb, kangaroo! 
It's all good


----------

